# R.I.P Ember



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ember was my little baby girl. I love her so much. I miss you Ember swim free in heaven!


Here i something funny about her just before she died:

I put her in the toilet after she wasnt moving anymore from the ice water she was in ( i couldn't stand to see her pineconed, bloated and suffering any longer) and all of a sudden she swims into the hole then out and im like " She came back to life omg!" and grandpa comes in and says give me the net and actually was going to STICK THE NET IN THE TOILET!!! And im like NOOOOOO! So yeah she died and she is in heaven now. and my net is toilet water free!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Ember. I lost one of my favorite fish to dropsy last week and I miss his cute little face so I know how you feel.

That's crazy about the toilet. The cold water probably brought on a shock of some sort. RIP Ember.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Ember.


----------

